# Welche AiO für NZXT H440 v2



## anyopenquestions (24. Januar 2017)

*Welche AiO für NZXT H440 v2*

Hi Gemeinde,

möchte mir ne AiO anschaffen (keine erweiterbare! wenn sie mal verrecken sollte, kommt ne neue shit happens ), weiß aber nicht, welche ins H440 v2 passen könnte (es kommt nur der Platz unter der Decke in Frage, bin da stur! )
Bin am überlegen, mir dort eine Corshair H115i einzubauen, nur findet man kaum was im Internet darüber, ob das alles so passt, da ich vor habe auch noch einen Radiator hinten zu montieren. Das Case ist noch nicht gekauft, aber "leider" ) mein Wunschcase, da mein derzeitiges Silent Base 800 mir beim Transport runtergefallen ist... Dadurch hat sich auch mein dicker Klotz aka Noctua NH D-14 verabschiedet, was aber eh nicht tragisch ist. Will einfach keinen Klotz mehr im neuen Case sehen. 
Um die wichtigste Frage vorab zu beantworten: Ja, ich bin ein OC freudiger Mensch (atm i7 4790k bei 4x 4.5 Ghz).

Hab hier nen kleinen Einkaufswagen erstellt und würde euch gern mal um eure Meinung bitten. Was wirklich wichtig wäre ist, passt die AiO oben ins Gehäuse. Wenn nicht, dann bitte ich euch um Case Vorschläge gegebenfalls auch andere AiO`s, aber wie gesagt nichts erweiterbares. Von der Lautstärke nicht zu laut, aber mit guter Kühlleistung. Werde sowieso alle Lüfter einmal austauschen.

Danke euch schonmal.

- NZXT H440 V2 gedämmt mit Sichtfenster Midi
- Corsair Hydro Series H115i
- 2x Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition High
- 2x Corsair Air Series SP120 PWM Quiet Edition
- 2x Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition High
- EK Water Blocks 10 cm Y-Kabel für 4-Pin


----------



## Chimera (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welche AiO für NZXT H440 v2*

Nun, NZXT gibt ja normal an, ob in ihrem Case Radis angebracht werden können oder nicht, schliesslich verkaufen ja auch sie ihre umgelabelten Asetek Modelle. Sprich einfach mal die Specs lesen, dann bist du schon um Welten klüger bzgl. deiner Frage: H440 Mid Tower Gaming Case - NZXT.


----------



## anyopenquestions (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welche AiO für NZXT H440 v2*

Danke Chimera, aber diese habe ich schon zich mal hoch und runtergelesen und bin trotzdem noch skeptisch, deswegen hatte ich gehofft, hier jemanden zu finden der selbst diese Zusammenstellung besitzt oder vielleicht etwas ähnliches.


----------



## Chimera (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welche AiO für NZXT H440 v2*

Nun, bei NZXT kann man sich diesbezüglich um einiges besser drauf verlassen als z.B. bei Corsair, dort darfst du Rätsel raten bei den Angaben bzw. kannst dich nicht auf alles verlassen, was dort steht. Das aber bei dem H440 gleich wie bei meinem F31 3x 120mm in den Deckel passen, nebst 2x 140mm, kannst du ziemlich sicher zu 99,9%  davon ausgehen, dass ein Radi bis 280mm reinpasst. Und da du bei dem Case weder Laufwerk noch Lüsteu einbauen kannst, da es gar keine 5,25" hat, musst du auch keine Angst bzgl. der Knappheit haben. Wäre bei nem Case wie meinem anders gewesen, denn sobald oben noch ein Laufwerk drin ist, dann kann es knappt werden 
Übrigens, Google hät dir sogar bildliche Antwort gegeben: Custom Water Cooling Loop Idea NZXT H440, The NZXT H-Series Club (H630, H440, H230)  - Page 221, etc. Aber kannst natürlich auch gerne noch abwarten und hoffen, dass sich hier jemand mit so ner Combo meldet. Bin mir sogar zu 99,999% sicher, dass du nix anderes erfahren wirst als was ich dir schon schrieb


----------

